# Is It Possible to Clean a Carbon Can Filter?



## downtimej (May 1, 2011)

can you clean a clogged "can" filter by soaking it in lightly soaped water while agitating it and then thoroughly letting it dry?


----------



## WeeGogs (May 1, 2011)

downtimej said:


> can you clean a clogged "can" filter by soaking it in lightly soaped water while agitating it and then thoroughly letting it dry?


NO. it is not clogged, it is spent. the honeycombing is full.
you can stick it in the automatic washing machine but even that wont help.
in other words the carbon has come to the end of its life. if you wash it there will be one hell of a mushy mess.
it is very cheap to buy on ebay.


----------



## hoagtech (May 1, 2011)

No you can pop the lid off though and buy carbon filler and replace it.


----------



## downtimej (May 1, 2011)

o.k., I get all that but this things only 3 weeks old! I tried to figure out how to uncap it, but its riveted together. Am i missing something here?


----------



## TheTimeKeeper (May 2, 2011)

I don't know much about carbon, however during one of my recent researching adventures, I read a *respected* forum member (maybe on another forum) say that they clean their carbon and re-use it 2-3 times, the trick was to used distilled water (ONLY) and throughly wash/agitate/rinse the carbon, dry and place back in filter. Be sure to let us know how it goes if you do this and it _does_ work, would prove some peeps wrong !

You'll need to drill the rivits out and re-rivit when you put it back together, or you could try to screw it back together if you wanted... Be sure to only drill out the rivits that are connecting the flange to the filter (and any following that may prevent you for accessing the carbon), you dont want to drill them all out (i.e. the bottom!)!


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 2, 2011)

I make my own carbon.

Charcoal = carbon.

I burn wood, scoop out a shovel of the coals, remove air to extenguish.
Them pulverize an fill my DIY scurbber.

My diy carbon isnt as strong as the stuff from a fishstore, so I use about twice as much.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 2, 2011)

TheTimeKeeper said:


> I don't know much about carbon, however during one of my recent researching adventures, I read a *respected* forum member (maybe on another forum) say that they clean their carbon and re-use it 2-3 times, the trick was to used distilled water (ONLY) and throughly wash/agitate/rinse the carbon, dry and place back in filter. Be sure to let us know how it goes if you do this and it _does_ work, would prove some peeps wrong !
> 
> You'll need to drill the rivits out and re-rivit when you put it back together, or you could try to screw it back together if you wanted... Be sure to only drill out the rivits that are connecting the flange to the filter (and any following that may prevent you for accessing the carbon), you dont want to drill them all out (i.e. the bottom!)!


just buy new activated carbon. 
Don&#8217;t re-use carbon or try to clean it. Recharging carbon requires a specialized high temperature/low oxygen oven that would be prohibitively expensive at this small scale. 
carbon is like an electrically charged particle and will attract deposits even without forcing air or water through it in a container.
do not believe what one person on the internet says.
take your filter apart and refill with new.
you can even use duck tape to re attach and seal the removed riveted part.

carbon is not a sponge, you can not fill it with water then squeeze and rinse it clean.

ask the local pet shop for his used aquarium carbon he will laugh his head off.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 2, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I make my own carbon.
> 
> Charcoal = carbon.
> 
> ...


dont you get a smell of burning when it exits the grow area.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 2, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I make my own carbon.
> 
> Charcoal = carbon.
> 
> ...


Depending on how well and what you make you carbon with it could be better than the ones at the store. Most filters use pelletized carbon. This type of carbon contains bonding agents, which increases its weight but reduces the actual amount of fixed carbon per gram, which is the real factor behind a filter's adsorption capacity. In simple terms, carbon pellets are glued together. Glue weighs a lot but doesn't filter anything.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 2, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Depending on how well and what you make you carbon with it could be better than the ones at the store. Most filters use pelletized carbon. This type of carbon contains bonding agents, which increases its weight but reduces the actual amount of fixed carbon per gram, which is the real factor behind a filter's adsorption capacity. In simple terms, carbon pellets are glued together. Glue weighs a lot but doesn't filter anything.


dont listen to anybody on here,
they are glued together for mechanical strength.
dried deposited glue weighsnext to nothing nothing.
i just put 11.5 kg from a box of 15.5kg carbon in to a huge filter, how much glue? very little.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 2, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> dont listen to anybody on here,
> they are glued together for mechanical strength.
> dried deposited glue weighsnext to nothing nothing.
> i just put 15.5kg carbon in to a huge filter, how much glue? very little.


don't listen to anyone like you? for mechanical strength? what the hell does its mechanical strength do for you? Smaller particles provide quicker rates of adsorption. Note: Total surface area is determined by degree of activation and pore structure and not particle size. If they are bonded together they have lost surface area, which means you are losing filtering area!
Learn a little before you speak/type!
http://www.carbochem.com/activatedcarbon101.html
http://www.cefic.org/Documents/Other/ACPASpentC_Class1001.pdf


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 2, 2011)

Extruded activated carbon combines powdered activated carbon with a binder, which are fused together and extruded into a cylindrical shaped activated carbon block with diameters from 0.8 to 130 mm. These are mainly used for gas phase applications because of their low pressure drop, high mechanical strength and low dust content. They have a low pressure drop because the air flows through them much easier because you have lost surface area when binding it together. The low dust content is because of its high mechanical strength. I use Phat filters. which doesn't use pelletized carbon (popped and old one open to check). like I said in the first place binding the carbon causes it to have less fixed carbon per gram.
So who should not be listened to?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Activated_carbon


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 2, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> dont you get a smell of burning when it exits the grow area.


do you get a burning smell with your carbon filter?
here is another link for you! LOL! I see you are still a baby weegogs (avatar pic joke) so if there are any other topics you need cleared up feel free to pm me! lol!
http://www.cameroncarbon.com/documents/carbon_structure.pdf


----------



## WeeGogs (May 2, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Extruded activated carbon combines powdered activated carbon with a binder, which are fused together and extruded into a cylindrical shaped activated carbon block with diameters from 0.8 to 130 mm. These are mainly used for gas phase applications because of their low pressure drop, high mechanical strength and low dust content. They have a low pressure drop because the air flows through them much easier because you have lost surface area when binding it together. The low dust content is because of its high mechanical strength. I use Phat filters. which doesn't use pelletized carbon (popped and old one open to check). like I said in the first place binding the carbon causes it to have less fixed carbon per gram.
> So who should not be listened to?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Activated_carbon


so you recommend to another member to wash their carbon
YOU HAVE NOT GOT A FUCKING CLUE.

to original thread poster

DO NOT WASH YOUR CARBON 
RENEW IT.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 2, 2011)

nogutsgrower said:


> do you get a burning smell with your carbon filter?
> Here is another link for you! Lol! I see you are still a baby weegogs (avatar pic joke) so if there are any other topics you need cleared up feel free to pm me! Lol!
> http://www.cameroncarbon.com/documents/carbon_structure.pdf


i am not a fucking idiot
i buy my carbon. It is as cheap as chips.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 2, 2011)

nogutsgrower said:


> don't listen to anyone like you? For mechanical strength? What the hell does its mechanical strength do for you? Smaller particles provide quicker rates of adsorption. Note: Total surface area is determined by degree of activation and pore structure and not particle size. If they are bonded together they have lost surface area, which means you are losing filtering area!
> Learn a little before you speak/type!
> http://www.carbochem.com/activatedcarbon101.html
> http://www.cefic.org/documents/other/acpaspentc_class1001.pdf


 
this idiot recommends you was your carbon!!!!!


----------



## WeeGogs (May 2, 2011)

DO NOT LISTEN TO THE GARBAGE........RENEW THE CARBON.#
bunch of fucking idiots on this site.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 2, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> NO. it is not clogged, it is spent. the honeycombing is full.
> you can stick it in the automatic washing machine but even that wont help.
> in other words the carbon has come to the end of its life. if you wash it there will be one hell of a mushy mess.
> it is very cheap to buy on ebay.


 
and you get idiots that call me an idiot, sigh.......


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 2, 2011)

never once did i say wash it did I? lol!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 2, 2011)

I said that the guy that makes his own could be better than the stuff you buy at the store! So quote me where I said wash it! and not don't renew it! use virgin carbon for best results! LOL!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 2, 2011)

you quoted me saying don't listen to people! Quote me where I am wrong!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 2, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> DO NOT LISTEN TO THE GARBAGE........RENEW THE CARBON.#
> bunch of fucking idiots on this site.


yes there sure are!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 2, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> this idiot recommends you was your carbon!!!!!


SO idiot (misquoting people and not knowing about carbon besides the fact you don't wash it)! since I never said wash your carbon, we agree on not washing it! I dont agree with you on renewing though!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 2, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> dont listen to anybody on here,
> they are glued together for mechanical strength.
> dried deposited glue weighsnext to nothing nothing.
> i just put 15.5kg carbon in to a huge filter, how much glue? very little.


so in removing the smell of marijuana what do you need the high mechanical strength for? you need a high surface area (more pores for every thing to stick in)!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 2, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Depending on how well and what you make you carbon with it could be better than the ones at the store. Most filters use pelletized carbon. This type of carbon contains bonding agents, which increases its weight but reduces the actual amount of fixed carbon per gram, which is the real factor behind a filter's adsorption capacity. In simple terms, carbon pellets are glued together. Glue weighs a lot but doesn't filter anything.


so my first post is in reply to scarhole about making his own carbon. how do you thing the carbon in your filter was made? I also never said that the pellet carbon doesn't work, I simply said that it is not the best and making your own depending on how you do it could actually be better than the store bought stuff! read some info on the links and you will understand a bit more about carbon and how it filters. here is my filter! pretty large filter! works better and last longer than any other me or my friends have used (all 4 of my friends that grow have switched) and it is only 23 lbs or 10.43 kilograms. 6 inches by 20 inches or 150mm x 500 mm. how big is your filter?


----------



## hoagtech (May 2, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> DO NOT LISTEN TO THE GARBAGE........RENEW THE CARBON.#
> bunch of fucking idiots on this site.


 So hgow much glue DO you use? ahahahahahahhahahahahah

ha ha hawwww


----------



## WeeGogs (May 3, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> so my first post is in reply to scarhole about making his own carbon. how do you thing the carbon in your filter was made? I also never said that the pellet carbon doesn't work, I simply said that it is not the best and making your own depending on how you do it could actually be better than the store bought stuff! read some info on the links and you will understand a bit more about carbon and how it filters. here is my filter! pretty large filter! works better and last longer than any other me or my friends have used (all 4 of my friends that grow have switched) and it is only 23 lbs or 10.43 kilograms. 6 inches by 20 inches or 150mm x 500 mm. how big is your filter?
> View attachment 1581318


my filter is 10" by 2`6" roughly 250mm x 750mm.

here is a picture of it attached to my unfinished fan box.

i bought 15kg (34.1 Lbs) of carbon from ebay for £47 ($78.45) and the filter took 11.5kg (25.3 Lbs) .
this filter lasts for 6 months, in that time i can get 3 x huge grows including drying out time.

if you want i can take a picture of the box with 15.5kg weight written on it and what is left over inside.
i filled the filter in my bathtub and cleaned the mess up easily afterwards.
and in the picture the filter is empty and only hanging by cable ties. as a guide for fitting the fan box correctly.
now it has been fitted and filled there is a length of ducting between the fan and filter and the filter is tight against the wall at the back and in the centre of the room.
the inlet has been split in two and enters at the bottom corners at the opposite end of the room.


----------



## TheTimeKeeper (May 3, 2011)

> do not believe what one person on the internet says.





> dont listen to anybody on here.


Quite amusing, I suggest you listen to WeeGogs with regards to those particular comments!

Anyhow, if in doubt, take out the carbon, clean it, dry it out and try it again - like I said, a respected member cleans it with distilled water and reuses it so why not give it a go and let us know how _you_ go!


----------



## WeeGogs (May 3, 2011)

TheTimeKeeper said:


> Quite amusing, I suggest you listen to WeeGogs with regards to those particular comments!
> 
> Anyhow, if in doubt, take out the carbon, clean it, dry it out and try it again - like I said, a respected member cleans it with distilled water and reuses it so why not give it a go and let us know how _you_ go!


why dont you try it. and may i suggest you have fun in the process, then, and only then, can you advise others to do likewise!!!!!!!!!!¬!


----------



## WeeGogs (May 3, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> so my first post is in reply to scarhole about making his own carbon. how do you thing the carbon in your filter was made? I also never said that the pellet carbon doesn't work, I simply said that it is not the best and making your own depending on how you do it could actually be better than the store bought stuff! read some info on the links and you will understand a bit more about carbon and how it filters. here is my filter! pretty large filter! works better and last longer than any other me or my friends have used (all 4 of my friends that grow have switched) and it is only 23 lbs or 10.43 kilograms. 6 inches by 20 inches or 150mm x 500 mm. how big is your filter?
> View attachment 1581318


can you show me a picture of your filter being used.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 3, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> can you show me a picture of your filter being used.


sure, anyone can post a picture of a filter hanging, here is one I just set up in a tent! starting a new strain from seed didn't want them in the same room so I had to get a tent.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 3, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> can you show me a picture of your filter being used.


 I took this pic just for you!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 3, 2011)

oh yeah the 6" in the 6x20 measurement is only the end for the ducting (neck). it is 20 inches tall and 32 inches around. I took another one Just for you! how about a spent one on top of my thunderbird? did you think I didn't have one? come on now! i've been growing medically for over 10 years. got my card in cali and washington!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 3, 2011)

another pic, shows how the filter is made. and tells you the the size (neck/tall).


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 3, 2011)

Just go buy a new one and let someone less fortunate have that.
Its a dusty cunt of a job to empty and refill. Betheredonethat. Easyer to go buy a new one. I replace once a year.


----------



## hoagtech (May 3, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> my filter is 10" by 2`6" roughly 250mm x 750mm.
> 
> here is a picture of it attached to my unfinished fan box.
> 
> ...


Nevermind. I stand corrected. nice craftmanship. It reminds me of bulding projector boxes and subwoofer boxes for my homies crappy car. MDF all the way. My bad. A typical carbon filter doesnt look like that and if you tried to glue steel it would most surely break apart with all the vibration.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 3, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Nevermind. I stand corrected. nice craftmanship. It reminds me of bulding projector boxes and subwoofer boxes for my homies crappy car. MDF all the way. My bad. A typical carbon filter doesnt look like that and if you tried to glue steel it would most surely break apart with all the vibration.


that filter you have is a small piece of shit.
it is fucking tiny.
i will take a picture of mine tomorrow beside something that will prove its huge size i got it wrong its 34" on receipt. and it is british made. and guaranteed for life from day of purchase.
it was made for hydroponic indoor gardening not cannabis factories.
and who gives a fuck if you have a red thunderbird.
anybody know anyone with that old thunderbird.
he has a small tent in his garage for medical grow.

PMSL


----------



## WeeGogs (May 3, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> sure, anyone can post a picture of a filter hanging, here is one I just set up in a tent! starting a new strain from seed didn't want them in the same room so I had to get a tent.
> View attachment 1582099


here is a few pics of a grow room almost finished and the fans are as quiet as a mouse and will push and pull 1015 cmh or 35844.3 cfh or 597.4 cfm
the 10" acoustic ducting is amazing you can watch tv with the sound down low in the room next door.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 3, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> sure, anyone can post a picture of a filter hanging, here is one I just set up in a tent! starting a new strain from seed didn't want them in the same room so I had to get a tent.
> View attachment 1582099


by the way, i love the acute angles you have in that ducting, is that an art form, or do you like to go slow with the flow.

and on another thread you advised a guy to pay $91 for an industrial timer well check these out i already use them they get inserted in to your consumer unit (fuse box) and run a gang of sockets. look at the specs of this little baby. these are made with self extinguishing plastic. 

http://www.switchtec.co.uk/catalog_m_and_c.php?page=20_STS-DW

they will handle 4000w and they are the best timers on the planet.


----------



## hoagtech (May 3, 2011)

16 Amp is not 4000 watts even on 220 fyi


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 3, 2011)

I like the angles to! they were slowing down the fan while I waited for the dimmer, the tent had way too much vacuum. It saved me from buying another fan, was going cheap with the tent because it is only holding 4 plants. Plus the size of the filter hood and fan dont leave much room for ducting but move way more than enough air. I have a whole 12x12 bedroom for a grow, and just started that tent to start another strain from seed (dont use fem seeds and dont want males in my other roomS). go to my profile and check my posts. It will tell you when I got the tent, I posted in the tent club thread when I got it. started a new stain and built a dwc bucket. So, Going back to our original conversation, quote me where I am wrong!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 3, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> by the way, i love the acute angles you have in that ducting, is that an art form, or do you like to go slow with the flow.
> 
> and on another thread you advised a guy to pay $91 for an industrial timer well check these out i already use them they get inserted in to your consumer unit (fuse box) and run a gang of sockets. look at the specs of this little baby. these are made with self extinguishing plastic.
> 
> ...


yes I did advise him to buy that one, because I know what works well for me! I am not going to advise someone to use something I haven't.


----------



## Zheol (May 4, 2011)

Wow... Personly I say to each thier own yes alot of ideas are not gonna work but offer advice but fighting over the Internet is like jumping out of plane with no shoot just pointless hence the reason I don't post much we each have our own ways of doing things and learning some can be told/read what to do and be fine while others have to do and fail

cheers
z.

Ps everyone fire up a fatty


----------



## WeeGogs (May 4, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> 16 Amp is not 4000 watts even on 220 fyi


ok, ok its not 4000w its only 3840w, sorry its 160w short.

here is a cracking little conversion calculator.

http://www.supercircuits.com/resources/tools/Volts-Watts-Amps-Converter

put 240 in the volts, and 16 in the amps and let me know what wattage you get and vice versa.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 4, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> by the way, i love the acute angles you have in that ducting, is that an art form, or do you like to go slow with the flow.
> 
> and on another thread you advised a guy to pay $91 for an industrial timer well check these out i already use them they get inserted in to your consumer unit (fuse box) and run a gang of sockets. look at the specs of this little baby. these are made with self extinguishing plastic.
> 
> ...





WeeGogs said:


> by the way, i love the acute angles you have in that ducting, is that an art form, or do you like to go slow with the flow.
> 
> and on another thread you advised a guy to pay $91 for an industrial timer well check these out i already use them they get inserted in to your consumer unit (fuse box) and run a gang of sockets. look at the specs of this little baby. these are made with self extinguishing plastic.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 4, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> here is a few pics of a grow room almost finished and the fans are as quiet as a mouse and will push and pull 1015 cmh or 35844.3 cfh or 597.4 cfm
> the 10" acoustic ducting is amazing you can watch tv with the sound down low in the room next door.


 oh yeah, I will say your room looks nice and I didn't call you an idiot until you called me one, misquoted me and said that I was wrong about the carbon. No hard feeling! Hope your new room goes well!


----------



## WeeGogs (May 4, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> oh yeah, I will say your room looks nice and I didn't call you an idiot until you called me one, misquoted me and said that I was wrong about the carbon. No hard feeling! Hope your new room goes well!


ok, mates all the way.


i will let you see my progress soon.


----------



## hoagtech (May 4, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> ok, ok its not 4000w its only 3840w, sorry its 160w short.
> 
> here is a cracking little conversion calculator.
> 
> ...


True, but a ballast uses over its wattages and a typical 1000w ballast runs at 4.75 amps. Since your not supposed to load a circuit past 80%, your reluctant to get 3 going with a fan plugged in


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 4, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> True, but a ballast uses over its wattages and a typical 1000w ballast runs at 4.75 amps. Since your not supposed to load a circuit past 80%, your reluctant to get 3 going with a fan plugged in


I have mine loaded to about 90%, have been running for years with out a problem. I know its not good to run them at max but I think the 4 amp or 10% buffer I leave is plenty. I'm no electrician so If there is good reason I should not run it at 90% then I would love to know! I don't run it at 100% just because its kinda common knowledge not to run stuff at 100% all the time! I'm not afraid of my ballast, bulbs, breakers, timers popping! even if a ballast or fan fail I don't think they are going to effect my power! even if I get a crazy power surge, a 4 amp buffer is about the same as on my other household breakers (20amp breaker only drawing 16amps I know is a 20% buffer but is still only 4 amps). If you can explain why the 4 amp 10% buffer isn't enough please do!


----------



## WeeGogs (May 5, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> True, but a ballast uses over its wattages and a typical 1000w ballast runs at 4.75 amps. Since your not supposed to load a circuit past 80%, your reluctant to get 3 going with a fan plugged in


this is not totally correct you can use 4 x 600w or 3 x 1000w lamps with each one. Tried and tested by me.

fans are better run from a cheap terrarium temperature computer like the atc-800 or the atc-800+
these are tried and tested too by me the atc-800+ is the better of the two.
i have never had a problem with these. you can run fans, air coolers, air conditioning systems etc, from the cooling side which has a 3 minute compressor protection timer fitted, and you can run a heater on the heating side too for cold nights.

ebay uk : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ATC-800-NEW-DIGITAL-TEMPERATURE-CONTROLLER-PACK-1-/230615343778?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item35b1bee2a2
ebay usa : http://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-LED-Heater-Chiller-Controller-ATC-800-NIB-/160579985823?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256350219f

and here is a smaller temp controller 110v version
ebay usa : http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Digital-Temperature-Controller-Thermostat-Aquarium-/400189661346?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2d29a0a2
i have never used one of these though.

the unit is 7 inches wide.
and as far as i am aware they only do a centigrade version and not fahrenheit
and you can set the min temperature in winter to 18c and a heater will keep your room at this temp until lights come on.

they are a bit nippy to wire up but if you follow the instructions carefully you wont have a problem.
the atc-800+ is easier to wire up, as the instructions in the box are very easy to follow, easier than the atc-800.


----------



## christhjesus (Jul 29, 2011)

So, do we wash Carbon or buy new? hmmmm.... do we buy a whole new filter or just replace the carbon? hmmmmmm..... is there a specific type of carbon that works best or a certain manufacturer? hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Berserkergrow (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes you can clean and reactivate carbon. You must heat the carbon pellets, then use either lye or calcium chloride to soak the pellets for at least 24 hours. It is cheap and if you have a metal container to put on a grill or even in the oven on 400 for about an hour. The absorption will reset. It is not hard and if people understood the chemical reaction, I would post it. I have done this many times. Buying a fresh carbon filter is easy for most people. But I just wanted to point out that there are ways to reactivate and clean carbon. You can also if it summer and it is over 85 degrees, take it out of the filter and soak it in vinegar for 24 hours, then spread it out in the sun for a few days. This is cause it to rinse and then reactivate. It will be as good as a new one. But some would disagree. See I worked in the coal mines. Geothermal engineer.. So I know my shit!


----------

